# Male or Female?



## Mz Pixel Queen (Jul 31, 2018)

Last year for Christmas, I got two budgies. They were both normal. Yoshi, my green male, and sky, my sky blue female. Recently, Sky passed because of lead poisoning RIP. :sad: Yoshi was very loving and friendly, so I decided to get a new budgie. We went to Petsmart (Sorry! I know.) and found a young and friendly budgie. She was in a glass cage with ten other budgies and she was feeding them all. Her cere was pink so I, having no knowledge of mutations, assumed that it was a female. We brought her home and introduced them outside of their cages. Yoshi was very welcoming and friendly. We've had her for a while and I started looking up mutations and sexing budgies and now I think that she could be male. 
Audrey is a recessive pied with a dark pink cere.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there, :welcome:

It sounds like you have 2 males by your description! If the cere is a solid pink, then your new little one is a male. Also, Audrey being recessive pied (males keep immature cere color), would be male as well if the cere is pink. 

Of course, the best thing to do here would be to let us see clear cere pics in natural lighting. Besides, we just like cute budgie pics . The best way to share pics is to use a photo sharing service such as Imgur. 

We have a ton of resources here to take advantage of. Our Stickies and Articles contain answers to many basic questions, and we recommend all forum members to take a look into this information. If you still need help after reading, we’re here to help.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Julie has given you excellent advice  Male recessive pied budgies keep a pink cere their entire life. Additionally, any time you see a pink cere with no white, it's either a young male budgie or a male budgie of a mutation that does not get a dark blue cere (like recessive pied). 

Pics of Audrey would be great to confirm!

You've come to the best possible place to stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices. Be sure to read through the forum's many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on everything! 

If you have any questions after reading through things, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We hope to see you around the forums, and to meet your two birds as well!  

:wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Mz Pixel Queen (Jul 31, 2018)

First one is my little Yoshi.  What do you think?


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

You have a lovely green hen and the pied is a ****


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yoshi is an adorable little girl! 

Audrey is indeed male


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good thing you submitted pics . I thought I'd read that _both_ your budgies had pink ceres . So now it's been clarified :thumbsup:


----------



## Mz Pixel Queen (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you so much. I was really surprised when you said that Yoshi was a hen. I've had them backwards this whole time!  < Thank you for getting back with me so quickly! :ciao::2thumbs:

You are aware that Yoshi is not a pied, correct?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Mz Pixel Queen said:


> You are aware that Yoshi is not a pied, correct?


Right . She looks light green opaline.


----------



## Mz Pixel Queen (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you all so much and I'll look forward to chatting with you again! :biggrin1::thumbup:


----------



## Mz Pixel Queen (Jul 31, 2018)

Here are some more pictures of Yoshi. 
























Are you still thinking female?

Yoshi's over a year old, btw.

Whether it's male/male or male/female, they love each other so much!








Yoshi just at a bunch of spinach, so his/her beak is a little dirty.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is beautiful, and definitely a girl


----------



## Mz Pixel Queen (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you so much! This is a wonderful forum with wonderful people. So glad I signed up! :yes:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

She's so cute! I love the name Yoshi


----------



## Mz Pixel Queen (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you! :001_tongue:

Would you say that Audrey is a cobalt blue recessive pied? Just wondering!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Audrey looks to be a cobalt blue single factor violet recessive pied :thumbsup:


----------

